# One Rip 200 stacked with anavar or whinny??? which would be better stack



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive taken gear for few years now and last year before I went to america I needed a quick fix before my hol, so i got on a cheeky course of (pro chem)one rip. Great stuff would recommend to anyone, only side effect was the usual, very sore ****.... litterally couldnt sit down fast for first 3 weeks seemed to get used to it after that, dont recall having the tren cough either. Anyway its about that time again and this time i want to stack it with an oral, either anavar or whinny, just looking for a bit of advice on which of these is the best if either at all.

Cheers

Ad


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Big-Ad said:


> Ive taken gear for few years now and last year before I went to america I needed a quick fix before my hol, so i got on a cheeky course of (pro chem)one rip. Great stuff would recommend to anyone, only side effect was the usual, very sore ****.... litterally couldnt sit down fast for first 3 weeks seemed to get used to it after that, dont recall having the tren cough either. Anyway its about that time again and this time i want to stack it with an oral, either anavar or whinny, just looking for a bit of advice on which of these is the best if either at all.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ad


winstrol mate ,trenbolone stacked with winstrol cause a a muscle building and fat burning compound like no other


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

ive heard whinny is really badfor your joints tho?


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

if you can afford anavar get it if not get winstrol mate and yea hurt me when training elbows etc


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

My last cycle was 6 weeks of lixus rip blend 225 (1ml eod) with 100mg ROHM anavar a day. It was a great combo, and no aching elbow tendons (which winstrol gives me). Winstrol is cheaper than anavar, but a few labs are doing 50mg anavar tabs, which has brought the cost down.

I consider winnie to be quite a "dirty" steroid. i would consider it if I was a competing bodybuilder.


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea ive never liked whinny, cheers for the advice tho lads, appreciate it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1ml one rip EOD and 100mg var ED goes really well together.

Saying that, 2ml onerip EOD and 100mg var ED goes even better :lol:


----------



## Glenn_Anthony (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been on one rip for 6 weeks now really happy been jabbing 1ml every other day so in total 4ml a week, do you think this is too much? And I'm looking to cycle anavar with this how many should I take a day would you say and how often.


----------

